# =) New additions! First time owner!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I'm sure some of you know how my tank got kinda wiped out my DIY Jello CO2! (Note that I'm not saying it's a bad method, just I didn't have luck with the Jello CO2) Anyways, what happen put me in shock and nonstop hours of rescue at home that night, and a few of my colleagues knew how much I care about my tanks! But one amazing thing happened next morning.. When I got to work, one of my colleagues told me to call "kookus", he heard about my tanks and felt bad enough to offer me a few fish! Anyways, after settling the tank down for a month, and getting my anniversary present all setup and cycled, i finally got the chance today to go pick them up!

=) THanks Kookus
They're wonderful.. and I'm pretty sure they're settling in already, as they're already kinda chasing the flagtails around!
Thought I share! =) First time keeping them, dunno how it's gonna be, but all I know is they're mean! LOL!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice dats....
they get pretty large and aggressive but are a treat to own...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I heard! But I also heard they're some of the slowest growers! Besides... my tank was only suppose to have flagtails, and I guess they'll be fine in there!

Thanks~


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to dat world! Feed them lots and make them grow...


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

They look nice in that tank of yours. Call if you have any q's. They are pretty awesome fish, they all have their own personalities.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks!
They're actually competing in carnivore pellets already!
LOL! They have started to gang up on a 7-8" senegalus polypterus! LOL! Good try, but they're not scaring anyone in the tank at the moment!
And ofcourse, they have left over bits of carnivore pellets! =)

Very happy, thank you so much! I've been staring at them since they've been home!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE dats - they just have the coolest eyes!!! Their coloring looks perfect in your tank set-up. Good luck with them - they look great.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I LOVE dats - they just have the coolest eyes!!! Their coloring looks perfect in your tank set-up. Good luck with them - they look great.


Thanks! Kookus still have a few small ones for sale! These guys are tiny and cute!
Anyways, I saw his true ST today at his place.. giant and amazed!  shocking how nice ST can be!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

what kind of fish is that?
lol

hey Jackson, u want some cray frys? =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are Indonesian Tiger Datnoids! All i can say is there's ALOT of attitude with these guys! They get big and aggressive!

I would luv to take some... but I dun think u want me to.. as they will end up as feeders for these guys!
My community tank... can't... as i'm populated with a few loaches in the bottom!
My guppy breeding tank... can't do
My axolotl tank... oh gawd.. i can't imagine
My tiger and phoenix tank... they'll be gone in seconds
My oscar tank... well... you can give me as many as you want.. they'll be gone in the second i throw them in!

=) But thanks nick... but i seriously have no clue how I can house em!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

u can house then w/ the guppies and then the cray will eat them instead of becomming feeders themselves!!! hahahaha


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

btw, once they get bigger and start killing themselves, i might as well give some to you to feed ur bigger fishs .... (hope my gf doesn't see it.. lol)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!
Can't feed my guppies to them! I have a breeding colony going! Finally went up to 50+ guppies! Took me 2-3 months to get this going from 7 Guppies~ LOL!

Gimme any that you dun want, I'm sure they'll have a good snack!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

lol hey jackson, wanna sell me some guppies?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

They are 1CM long, LOL! Dun think i wanna sell them when they're that tiny yet!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

don't worry, they will be fine w/ my crays =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not worried about ur crays! LOL! I'm worried about my babies!
The lyretail male died.. some of them are his offsprings.. i dunno which one until they grow up! I dun wanan pay for another lyre tail LOL! Yes, I'm being cheap! HAHA~


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

pffft pffft
i just want some fish in my tank
I got enough ground actions, i need some swimmers... lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!
Get some danio or rainbows! They always dwell on the top!

This is the reason why I got a community tank! Fish is up down left right and behind plants! I like it filled everywhere! =) Species tank bore me out over time!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

that's why i am waiting for your guppies =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That'll be another month or so! They're the slowet growers!
My rainbows, my congos, my flagtails, EVERY thing is WAY faster than this guppies! OMG!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

lol u know what to do when they are big enough =P hahahah


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!
I might sell them cheap for people keeping em! But not for feeders LOL! My wifey here baby's these little fellow! I'm not even allowed to feed them to my own fish LOL~


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Dats can grow fast too if feed well with high protein food. Had a 4" ITs before grew to 8"-9"+ in a year. Nice addition BTW.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Jackson, U know i am not feeding them to my crays =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Dats can grow fast too if feed well with high protein food. Had a 4" ITs before grew to 8"-9"+ in a year. Nice addition BTW.


WOW!!! Really? Sighh.... This is gonna force me to get another tank  I'm not even sure if it's going to be a good thing or a bad thing now! LOL!



icy.bing said:


> Jackson, U know i am not feeding them to my crays =)


I don't trust cray's to begin with! especially when I had a cray myself for over a year!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

my crays are very friendly... unless the guppies tries to attack them otherwize they are as friendly as sheep =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> my crays are very friendly... unless the guppies tries to attack them otherwize they are as friendly as sheep =)


I have yet to see a guppy that doesn't try to peck on something from curiousity! LOL! All guppies i see pecks at everything!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

well, i will train them so they wont... =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I doubt they'll learn! Remove the pincers and i'll give em my trust!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a 10g tank they can go in la


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

But no matter what, these guys ain't going no where for another month or so! LOL~ slowest growers!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

pffffft i will stretch them!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updates!
One of them are getting really really stable in there, all colors are shown.. might been in my tank for a week i think? and it's WAY bigger than when I just got them!

Thought I share and show you kookus!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw, if anyone's wondering, here's there living quarters right now


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the tank Jackson! Man have they coloured up!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you!

I'm quite suprised too! 2 of em are now coloring up, or datnoid owners would call them stable? As they're not always like this, but the last one =) he's an ugly duckling, he's still completely dark brown LOL!
But the personality of these fish are completely not what I expected! They'll actually run up to the tank and wait for food, and they'll hide under leaves lined up together! I thought these were aggressive territorial fellows, but they're completely not!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice! They get that way when they are happy.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad they're happy!
I want more.. but I'm not sure how fast they'll grow... and not sure if I should crowd my tank AGAIN LOL!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

nice tank jackson, u gota show me ur tank in RL one day!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Sure, that's not a problem, and thank you!

But unfortunately the nitrate spiked... oucha~ not sure is it because of my bioballs not being established or overfeeding... but time to do some massive water changes now!


----------

